# Show me your wood



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

So, I figured since we have a few extremely large threads in various categories (shops, benches, planes, etc) for photos/discussion that doesn't generally need a new thread, I figured I would start one for lumber.

This is a thread dedicated to lumber racks, new wood you just picked up, deal gloats you just found on craigslist, some awesome looking boards you picked up, veneer, etc.

I'm fully expecting this to stray off topic (as all the other threads do), but the main conversation in here should be wood.

I'll start us off:

Here's my "Lumber rack". It's just a rubbermaid system not originally meant for wood that was left in the garage from the previous owners of my house.










I've also got a rolling sheet goods/cutoff bin underneath it. Any boards 4 feet and shorter go in this bin, and sheet goods are stored on the back side. Unfortunately the lower shelf on my rack is a bit low, so full sheets go on the ground behind the bin, as the additional height of the casters don't allow me a full 4 feet.










And here's my latest wood gloat off of craigslist. Got this from a guy who was moving out of his house who was a chair maker for 35 years or so. Put out some amazing stuff (showed me photos). Bought a bunch of 4/4 Claro Walnut, some 8/4 Eastern Walnut, and some 8/4 Birdseye Maple. One of the 4/4 claro walnut boards was 18" wide by 9 feet long. The 8/4 Birdseye maple was 11" wide by 7 feet long.

I need to rearrange my wood rack to accommodate these. Or at least use up some wood so I can make room. May build a new one in the future as well to hold more as I'm not 100% trusting of the current rack with more than what's on it currently.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

Well my garage "shop" is a total wreck right now but i picked up some wood yesterday, got some pretty good looking stuff when i was out of town and was at a good price compared to sawmills around here. Here's my lumber rack i got at woodcraft on sale. 








Here's some of the wood i got yesterday, curly cherry and curly maple, around $4 a bf, some spalted maple which looked really good but can't really tell from the pic but was only $2.50 a bf. Forgot what the one on the left is but it was on his $1 a bf rack and thought it looked different. 








These are a couple little pieces i got, guess it's curly walnut? Don't really know but really cool looking stuff, too bad it's only a couple small pieces


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

Good stuff


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Joe, those last 2 photos are definitely walnut. I've got a few pieces in the small pieces bin.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Off-cut pile










The main event










Great thread idea.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Ryan, that is a seriously curly piece of maple there in your off-cut pile.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Here's some I cut yesterday


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

This is considered a gloat
About a month or so ago, I did some "spring cleaning". I dug out a box marked college. I sorted through the box to reminisce the old days and found all these veneer samples. I was in shock, thinking where did these come from. I remembered I attended the International Woodworking Machinery and Furniture Supply Fair (IWF) at the Georgia World Congress Center back in 1988. I was attending college then and I must have packed the veneer samples with the text books and old memories after I graduated.
The veneer samples are from Chester B. Stem out of New Albany Indiana. Going from left to right is redwood burl, European (English) walnut, and makore. Total of 45 sample pieces that are about 8" x 10" in size. 
These survived 26 years stored in a cardboard box. I envision, perhaps, making some veneer topped boxes in my future










*Edit* for another photo


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

You can even do a quad match and make small table tops out of them as well. Would be nice to find a stash of veneer after that many years. I've got a large underbed storage bin full of veneer, and a 3 drawer desk organizer filled with small pieces of veneer as well. No pictures at the moment, though.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

jmartel….yeah that's a possibility….thanks for the idea….


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

I wish I had more of that maple. I have no clue what to do with such a small piece. It demands furniture, but where? I keep thinking I could do a small set of drawers if I sliced it into veneer, but it just does not feel quite right.

So I just pick it up, look at it sketch a bit…and put it back in the pile.

Edit: My other maple is not curly, but it sure seems happy to me.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

I typically don't keep miuch maple on hand. It's not something I use on personal projects much, so I only buy as much as I need to for projects for other people. The Birdseye Maple is an exception. I threw that through the planer the other day so I can see the whole board.

I'm debating between using the 18" wide board for tabletops for the end tables I'm making. I already have some plain walnut glued up and cut to size for them, but the grain on the large board is much cooler. It would just use up a little over half of the board, which makes me pause a bit.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

`









`









`









`









`









`









`









`









`

Just some of my stock pile of raw wood, logs, chunks, tiny pretty pieces, exotics, recycled wood, and lumber.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

fresh off the mill


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Well here was where I started down the slippery slope.










A friend was cleaningout his barn and needed to get rid of his hardwood supply.










I had to redo my storage to get it to fit.

Then, another friend had scored a pile of local cherry and had more than he could handle. That load was about twice what I have in these shots.

On top of that, another buddy needed to unload some walnut. I have wood stacked all over! I'll have to get an updated pic.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

Some good lumber goin on above. What are you milling up there Donw Good thread jmart.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Here are some of what I have stored indoors for 2 years now:
These are all walnut. Up to 26" wide and mostly 3" thick


















Cherry, sassafras, more walnut… I am running low:










And off course somewhere under that pile there are 2 slabs of this white oak with a ghostly looking cedar that was growing insode of it:


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

That last pic is wicked.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

26" wide walnut? Now I'm jealous. I thought my 18"er was pretty wide.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

jmartel, I eyed some that were 4.5' in diameter but the guy could only cut them 26". One of these days will get my 52" sawmill. Red, one more year and then I got to figure out what to do with it. Been thinking about a natural edge coffee table or a computer desk… Something like that.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

That cedar in the white oak is jaw dropping.. what a find!


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks EP,
The guy was going to cut it for firewood. He said no one would buy it! He gave it to me for free and said make me something out of one of the pieces.


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

Mr Jinx, I'd love to buy one of those slabs off ya some day!


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

richard, my wife is travelling from Arkansas to North Dakota sometime this summer. I have offered to put a few of the slap in her truck and deliver them to someone who might be interested to buy them. These are whole trees that can be book matched to make a 50" wide conference table or a dining room table. If you are anywhere between AR and ND, we can work something out.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

oppps, rich… I just realized you are in HS. I am attending a seminar in LR air port holiday Inn 5/19-5/21. Let me know.


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

Mrjinx, what an awesome, rare piece of wood!


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank freddy, I hope I don't screw it up. I'll pull it out soon and take a picture of it and ask for suggestions as to what to make out of it. The cedar piece has come lose so, probably have to fill the gap with epoxy.








The image didn't work here is the link to it:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/87917


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

I picked up some dyed white veneer for my next project. I wanted to stay away from dyed veneers, but this one was very cool. Has some birdseye figure in it, rather than just a piece of grainless white holly veneer.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Wow, that almost look like pearl.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

That actually came from Rockler. It was a bit more expensive than I wanted to pay, but if I would have ordered it from my usual source I would have to pay shipping, and would have probably bought a bunch more veneer to lessen the effect of shipping so it would have been a more expensive order in total.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Saturdays work. All pine. All free. They were a few logs the logger wasn't interested in taking.


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

some of the stacks


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Man alive guys. I'm getting lumber envy. Great stuff.

I'm gonna check out a new lumber source in da mornin.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

WOW! that's a lot of wood, Joseph.


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow Joseph, I'm envious!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Getting restocked after the fire.





































These are a couple boards that I am sending Old Wrangler


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Alright i hear you guys loud and clear. I need a sawmill


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

Me too!


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

LolL… Love to see all that lumber; especially the free ones… Holy crap!


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

With lack of room I usually buy what I need. I do keep some at the top of the stairs garage to basement. I have some figured maple , quarter sawn white oak, walnut, mahogany and zebra wood. Other side is resawn bubinga and walnut and a few others. Shelf heading down has my nice smells. Birds eye maple, QS white oak, figured maple, lead wood and sneeze wood. I have maybe a dozen 1"x4"x4' Brazilian cherry boards under my bed.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

I just need to find someone close by with a saw mill… and a lot of trees.. sometimes being in a city sucks… sometimes! I can only gather up log less than 4 ft long.

489tad.. why not put in a graduated lumber rack in the space above the lower door… step up that wood hoarding! LOL


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

EP, my goes off to college in August why not use his room for my future hoarding.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Went camping over memorial day.. chopped down four trees and cleaned up some fallen logs.. one I chopped up and fell in love with.. I love spalted wood.

Took a slice off of each log


















Sealed the ends with wax to avoid checking ~










Wrapped the logs in old sweat shirts rto simulate the missing bark and slow down the drying to avoid cracks ~










Soaked the slices in minwax wood hardener and let cure over night ~










Trimmed the disk flat on the TS and scrapped smooth… 
... one coat of poly and I get to see what I get to play with next year….


----------



## JustplaneJeff (Mar 10, 2013)

Included in a large veneer purchase this spring









.


----------



## JustplaneJeff (Mar 10, 2013)

A few more pics of the veneer I purchased this spring









,. Over 20,000 sq ft in all


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Eric that spalt is incredible! I love spalted wood. Jeff you have some amazing pieces there. That first picture…..well enough said


----------



## BMichs75 (Nov 10, 2013)

Just picked this stack up two days ago from the kiln. 450 bf of 4/4 cherry. Unfortunately no rack just yet, but soon.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

~ Jeff.. that first piece of veneer is hilarious… love it!! but you have some amazing veneer stock there.. wow. Do you keep great stuff on hand just in case, or do you order them per project? and who's your source? 

~ Thanks Kaleb, my collection of spalted woods is growing. 
~ Nice stash of Cherry, Brandon… I gotta get my hands on more cherry for home projects.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Wonderful stuff guys. Keep posting.


----------



## john2005 (Jun 8, 2012)

So a month or so back LJ Summerfi Bob scored some logs from a tree removal service. They needed to move the stack as the city is widening the road. He invited me out to help with the milling and gave me quite a bit of wood to boot. I also had some birch I had been storing as it was a little too heavy to try to mill on the bandsaw. Turned out it was fairly spalted. Last week a box elder fell in one of my co workers yards so we scooped that up too. We ended up with a large stack of red elm, a decent stack of box elder, 8' boards most around 9" wide, some spalted birch, a small amount of cherry and some black locust. We still have two large logs of the locust, but it's been pretty hard on blades and we're not sure what to do with that much black locust. All in all it was a fun time and it was good to get to know a fellow LJ off the screen.

The smallest of the locust logs. This one was a bear.










Some red elm



















Some spalted birch.



















Some more elm and probably one of my favorites.



















The box elder










And now I need to find a way to store this outside. Takes up waaay to much room.


----------



## john2005 (Jun 8, 2012)

Double post


----------



## JustplaneJeff (Mar 10, 2013)

~EPJartisan Up until this March I had always bought only the veneer required for a particular job. In March of this year a brother of a friend wanted to sell his entire veneer collection { He worked at a veneer plant for 20 yrs}. After a 2 hour drive and some negoiations Icame home with over 20000 sq ft of veneers from all over the world. I am in the final stages of photographing and cataloguing it so that I can sell some of it, as there is more than I could use in 2 life times


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

John that Red Elm is just stunning!


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't recall seeing that sawmill brand… What is it called?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

All Rosewood…800 bf or so…
3" x 3/4" 
3" x 2" 
4" x 1" 
5" x 1" 
2' to 5' long.


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

Damn! That's the most rosewood I've ever seen in one place, awesome!


----------



## john2005 (Jun 8, 2012)

Not sure Mrjinx, it's Bobs saw. Does nice work though.

I agree on the elm. There was some fantastic boards.

And holy buckets of rosewood!


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Well I just got a shipment of veneer in from Certainly Wood this afternoon. Walnut burl, Walnut, Bloodwood, Waterfall Bubinga, Holly, and Purpleheart.


































Walnut burl pieces are 17"x37" each, Purpleheart is 14" x 10 feet long, walnut is 12-14" x 12 feet long, Bloodwood is about 9 feet long, etc.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow! That is some figure


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Just 40+bft of some 8/4 jatoba, that I picked up this past weekend….
Not sure if this wood classify as a gloat at $4.00bft???










Although FREE teak & a FREE small slab of mahogany is always a gloat…
Just pieces parts, but parts be parts!!!


----------



## jordanp (Feb 1, 2013)

Very nice haul.. teak is $30+ per bf down here
Good price on the jatoba also..


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

New batch of veneer came in today.

Wenge:










Birds eye maple










Golden Madrone Burl (left) and Redwood Burl (right)










Left to Right: Holly, Curly Cherry, Quilted Maple, Zebra wood, Fiddleback Sycamore, Ribbon Striped Quatersawn Mahogany


----------



## jordanp (Feb 1, 2013)

Nice.. I'm a sucker for any figured wood with a quilted pattern…..


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

Lumber Stock in economical storage racks made of 2X4's and 1/2" electrical conduit.

Cherry









Walnut









Figured Maple, Walnut and Pecan








Chestnut










Chestnut









Red Oak, Cypress, Walnut, Cherry, and Spalted Maple









Red Oak, Cypress, Walnut, Cherry, and Spalted Maple









Maple









Walnut, Pear and Osage Orange









Scraps


----------



## jordanp (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow… sooo Roger, how does one go about becoming you?


----------



## lblack2x4 (Mar 10, 2013)

Here is some old growth teak I got off craigslist for $15 a bf. Spectacular boards for some of the campaign furniture I will be doing.


















And yes that is a 16" wide 8/4 board 10' long!


----------



## jordanp (Feb 1, 2013)

Holy smokes that's awesome teak is around $34 a B/F around Dallas


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

jordanp - Thankfully there is only one "out of control" me. Lumber inventory was acquired over a considerable period of time, a little here, a little there, estate sales, ice storm "debris", etc.


----------



## JustplaneJeff (Mar 10, 2013)

Few pieces of veneer out of my stock


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Man that's some nice looking stuff.


----------



## panamawayne (May 28, 2014)

This is a pile of 8" x 8" Spanish Cedar that I have for a house I'm building


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I am waiting on a delivery of 800 bdft. of quartersawn red oak and 300 bdft. of poplar. On the trip to my supplier I also picked up some bubinga and bocote. I will post pics when it is delivered. My goal is to get a variety of exotic wood just to make little things.


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

Woodmaster I thought I had a good score with about 130 bd ft of QS red oak, but man, 800?? Then again I paid 60 cents a board foot for it.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

You got it for less than I did. I paid 2.74 and 1.54 for the poplar surfaced two sides.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

I just picked up about 55 bdft of rough 5/4 Alder for $1.50/bdft earlier this week to build a blanket chest for a friend as a wedding gift. No photos as I had to toss it behind stuff. I am completely full in my wood rack and spilled out.


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

Some curly mango from last week


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

Joseph, you always have some of the most gorgeous wood. Quit being such a show off! We're all stuck mainland with no local exotics in sight!


----------



## john2005 (Jun 8, 2012)

Mango looks awesome Joseph!


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

I need a bigger place.

Some of that wood is just gorgeous. The veneers are also something to behold.

And I had not even heard of curly mango until now!

Makes my stack of wood I received today look like it needs a little Viagra!


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

Richard i know I love to show the wood! its sucks though as i cant keep much bills just are to much!I am envious of some of the species there here its hard to get straight logs.those veneers are awesome!


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Just got delivery of wood today. 832 bdft of quartersawn red oak and 327 bdft of poplar. Added to the pile is some Purple Heart, paduak, bubinga, and bocote.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice. Did you order from an online company?


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I go to ll Johnson lumber in Charlotte, MI. They are about 90mi. away so I am in the delivery area. It cost me $82.00 for the delivery and driver helped unload.


----------



## jordanp (Feb 1, 2013)

Very nice I wish I could find those kind of prices around DFW


----------



## JustplaneJeff (Mar 10, 2013)

Aghhhh
I need more room


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

I need more room too, but I think I have less wood than what's just in that last photo on the pallet. I wish I had a warehouse full of wood like you do.

Is that all mostly domestic species? Maple/Oak?


----------



## JustplaneJeff (Mar 10, 2013)

Mostly domestic. Maple, oak, hickory, walnut, osage orange, ipe, quarter sawn white and red oak, curly and birdseye maple, ash, red wood, poplar ,pine, cedar, birch,and coffee. The exotics I keep up in the shop, so I can look at them until I use them. I keep my veneers in a climate controlled room.


----------



## john2005 (Jun 8, 2012)

Coffee? Let's have look at the coffee. Don't think I've ever seen it.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Jeff you have made me super jealous. That would keep anyone busy for years Let me know when your memory starts going and then tell me where you live so I can come visit.


----------



## john2005 (Jun 8, 2012)

Picked up a lathe off CL today and the guy threw in some of his scraps



















Including some ebony


----------



## steve_in_ohio (Dec 28, 2013)

Wow, that is some nice wood to just be thrown in with the lathe. Very nice


----------

